# Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Diskussionsrunde zu unseren Erwartungen



## Matthias Dammes (10. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Diskussionsrunde zu unseren Erwartungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Diskussionsrunde zu unseren Erwartungen


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (10. Dezember 2015)

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen dieser Talk danke dafür, aber ich muss zugeben ich hab die ganze Zeit gerätselt ob der Herr Simon Fistrich graue Haare bekommen hat  je nach lichteinfall , sah es so aus *lach*


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Dezember 2015)

Freu mich sehr auf das Erwachen der Macht. Erwartungen sind sehr hoch.

Möge die Macht in 7 Tagen mit uns allen sein, wenn wir in den Lichtspielhäusern sitzen und es wieder einmal heißt "*Es war einmal vor langer Zeit, in einer weit, weit entfernten Galaxis ...*"


----------



## Felix Schuetz (11. Dezember 2015)

Jussylein1982-W schrieb:


> Hat mir sehr gut gefallen dieser Talk danke dafür, aber ich muss zugeben ich hab die ganze Zeit gerätselt ob der Herr Simon Fistrich graue Haare bekommen hat  je nach lichteinfall , sah es so aus *lach*


Wir werden leider nicht jünger.


----------



## Panth (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube das mit dem Starten auf dem Wüstenplaneten ist wirklich so eine Sache, die sie mittlerweile extra machen. Aber lustige Diskussion, fand ich gut.


----------

